
Show HN: Latest Corona numbers per country and historical data [Desktop Only)] - tobiu
https://neomjs.github.io/pages/node_modules/neo.mjs/dist/production/apps/covid/index.html#country=USA&mainview=helix
======
tobiu
DESKTOP ONLY, support for mobile devices is not ready yet.

sorry for the repost, the api went down & this was intended to be a show hn.

this is a major update to the project (e.g. adding historical data).

ping me in case you are interested to jump in on the coding side (e.g. maps,
charts, mobile support).

------
tobiu
Ugh, the API is down again. Not a lucky day.
[https://corona.lmao.ninja/all](https://corona.lmao.ninja/all)

Will ping you when it is back onine.

------
tobiu
small demo video on how to use it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhSZS6_UlO4&t=109s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhSZS6_UlO4&t=109s)

the source is MIT licensed:
[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/apps/covid](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/tree/dev/apps/covid)

------
tobiu
PING. back online now.

The API might switch to a more stable hosting env very soon (rumors 1 day).

------
tobiu
if the api works & you got the app running, feedback would be greatly
appreciated.

as mentioned below: contributors are welcome (for the app as well as for the
multithreading JS framework).

best regards Tobias

